# Rpm problems!!



## Wire72 (May 24, 2009)

I got a Nissan/Datsun Cherry N10 model with a E15 engine from 1982.. 
When i turn ignition key then its goes up a little little bit, then when i start my engine the rpm show 1000 - 1500 rpm.. But my real rpm is about 6-800 rpm. then when i floor it nothing at all happend, the rpm is stuck on 1000 - 1500 rpm, doesent move at all, until i turn my engine of,, then it goes down to 0 rpm ?? Whats wrong..


----------



## datone210guy (May 21, 2009)

is it running fine? i couldnt tell from your post sorry. if its just an indication problem i believe your car has a mechanically drivin tachometer, if this is the case it could be your cable "fairly cheap fix and easy" or the mechanical part of your gauge is bad which would mean replacing the tach. ill have to look into your car a little more, i dont know much about the e15's...


----------



## Wire72 (May 24, 2009)

Hi!! 
The cars motor runs very sweet and nice, its just the rpm Tachometer thats living his own life..


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

The answer may be too late for you but, it is probably a loose contact to the tacho, check wiring onto coil terminals in engine bay. If ok then most likely fault in tacho itself.


----------

